# New Springer Pup



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

My family is really happy to add a new Springer Spaniel Pup to the household. Playing with names like Ruger or Reagan. Some friends like Kirby. Not sure yet. He will be teaming up with our 8 year old Yellow Lab next fall.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If your pup is ever missing, my wife has him. Too cute. Congratulations!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Doesn't look like the "springer" phase has kicked in quite yet......................... :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

Ruger is 8 months now and seems to like beer. Favorite activity is swimming, can't wait to go hunting this fall.


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

Ruger turned out to be a hunter after all. He was gun shy during duck season so i got some help from Ivy League Dog Training. After two weeks of Puppy Boot Camp he came back to me ready to go hunting. Here are some picks of him now and his first two birds.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

very nice looking dog!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice


----------



## goldengirl (Mar 24, 2014)

bigE said:


> Ruger turned out to be a hunter after all. He was gun shy during duck season so i got some help from Ivy League Dog Training. After two weeks of Puppy Boot Camp he came back to me ready to go hunting. Here are some picks of him now and his first two birds.


Hey I was just wondering what your thoughts are on Karl's program?


----------



## bigE (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Karl does a great job! I was really pleased how he helped Ruger get over his gun shyness in two weeks. The neighbor's fireworks nearly wrecked my new hunting dog before he went hunting even one time. Karl packed a lot of training into the two weeks, including live birds. For me it was a little expensive but the results were worth it. All Ruger wants to do is train, retrieve and chase birds. Sorry this answer is so late, I haven't checked in for awhile. I recommend Karl and Ivy League Dog Training!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Great pics of your pup. I pulled their website: http://www.ivyleaguedogtraining.com/ Looks pretty good. I hope to get Carly into school also. :eyeroll: Not the best pupil.


----------

